# Virtualbox VBoxManage list hostinfo error



## pruik (Oct 7, 2010)

Virtualbox-ose-3.2.8_1 is running great on a FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p1 AMD64 system however it somehow screws up when listing the CPU specs. Not a big problem but this generates an annoying error everytime when opening phpvirtualbox for remote control of your virtual machines. Does anybody know how to fix this? I've looked at line 523 in VBoxManageList.cpp
but my programming skills are not up to par in order to smash this (small) bug.

#dmesg


```
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 630 Processor (3345.95-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x100f52  Family = 10  Model = 5  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,
  CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x37ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,SKINIT,WDT>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4093161472 (3903 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <7599MS A7599300>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <7599MS A7599300> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
ACPI Error (dswload-0772): [PCI0] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND
ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, During name lookup/catalog (20100331/psloop-326)
ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\\] (Node 0xffffffff80c00780), AE_NOT_FOUND
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of ffb80000, 80000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fec10000, 20 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fed80000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, cff00000 (3) failed
ACPI HPET table warning: Sequence is non-zero (2)
```


#VBoxManage list hostinfo 


```
Oracle VM VirtualBox Command Line Management Interface Version 3.2.8_OSE
(C) 2005-2010 Oracle Corporation
All rights reserved.

Host Information:

Host time: 2010-10-07T13:32:34.706000000Z
Processor online count: 4
Processor count: 4
Processor#0 speed: 2800 MHz
ERROR: code NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) - Operation failed (extended info not available)
Context: "GetProcessorDescription(i, processorDescription.asOutParam())" at line 523 of file VBoxManageList.cpp
Processor#0 description:
Processor#1 speed: 2800 MHz
ERROR: code NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) - Operation failed (extended info not available)
Context: "GetProcessorDescription(i, processorDescription.asOutParam())" at line 523 of file VBoxManageList.cpp
Processor#1 description:
Processor#2 speed: 2800 MHz
ERROR: code NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) - Operation failed (extended info not available)
Context: "GetProcessorDescription(i, processorDescription.asOutParam())" at line 523 of file VBoxManageList.cpp
Processor#2 description:
Processor#3 speed: 2800 MHz
ERROR: code NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) - Operation failed (extended info not available)
Context: "GetProcessorDescription(i, processorDescription.asOutParam())" at line 523 of file VBoxManageList.cpp
Processor#3 description:
Memory size: 4078 MByte
Memory available: 410 MByte
Operating system: FreeBSD
Operating system version: 8.1-RELEASE-p1
```


VBoxManageList.cpp 517-527


```
{
                CHECK_ERROR(Host, GetProcessorSpeed(i, &processorSpeed));
                if (processorSpeed)
                    RTPrintf("Processor#%u speed: %lu MHz\n", i, processorSpeed);
                else
                    RTPrintf("Processor#%u speed: unknown\n", i, processorSpeed);
                CHECK_ERROR(Host, GetProcessorDescription(i, processorDescription.asOutParam()));
                RTPrintf("Processor#%u description: %lS\n", i, processorDescription.raw());
            }
```


----------



## vermaden (Oct 7, 2010)

I got the same errors, better browse phpvirtualbox PHP files and apply that 'fix':


```
-VBoxManage list hostinfo
+VBoxManage list hostinfo | grep -v "^ERROR:" | grep -v "^Details:" | grep -v "^Context:"
```

BEFORE:

```
% [color="Blue"][B]VBoxManage list hostinfo[/B][/color]
VirtualBox Command Line Management Interface Version 3.2.6_OSE
(C) 2005-2010 Oracle Corporation
All rights reserved.

Host Information:

Host time: 2010-10-07T15:41:51.329000000Z
Processor online count: 2
Processor count: 2
Processor#0 speed: 1000 MHz
Processor#0 description: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz
Processor#1 speed: 1000 MHz
ERROR: CpuId override leaf 0x80000009 is not set
Details: code NS_ERROR_INVALID_ARG (0x80070057), component Machine, interface IMachine, callee nsISupports
Context: "GetProcessorDescription(i, processorDescription.asOutParam())" at line 523 of file VBoxManageList.cpp
Processor#1 description: 
Memory size: 1985 MByte
Memory available: 821 MByte
Operating system: FreeBSD
Operating system version: 8.1-RELEASE
```

AFTER:

```
% [color="#0000ff"][B]VBoxManage list hostinfo | grep -v "^ERROR:" | grep -v "^Details:" | grep -v "^Context:"[/B][/color]
VirtualBox Command Line Management Interface Version 3.2.6_OSE
(C) 2005-2010 Oracle Corporation
All rights reserved.

Host Information:

Host time: 2010-10-07T15:41:53.439000000Z
Processor online count: 2
Processor count: 2
Processor#0 speed: 1000 MHz
Processor#0 description: 
Processor#1 speed: 1000 MHz
Processor#1 description: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz
Memory size: 1985 MByte
Memory available: 820 MByte
Operating system: FreeBSD
Operating system version: 8.1-RELEASE
```


... or just submit a BUG.


----------



## pruik (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks 

I've applied a *FIX* to the phpvirtualbox php code for the time being and will submit a bug report to the virtualbox bugtracker.


----------

